# 11 week old Havanese growling



## almostdogowner (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi all! So Flynn's been doing pretty well on "come" and "sit".. and we are working on letting him learn when his bite is too hard etc.

One new problem that has developed is that he is starting to growl. It usually happens when he's worked up and we are trying to take his leash off and/or trying to pick him up after we come in from outside to go back in his ex-pen, when he's biting on leash, trying to attack the towel we use to dry him off when he comes in and is wet (esp if we try to stop him and pick him up), etc. 

I've read a bunch on this forum and I think I was mistaken in the past in trying to take things away from him (i.e., the leash, harness, a leaf, etc). rather than coming up with a command to have him release it willingly. Lesson learned there!. We are now working on using a command to get him to drop the offending item in his mouth in exchange for a treat and he seems to be responding to this. 

But my biggest concern: what about when we need to pick him up or take his leash off? It's sort of non-negotiable when we need to pick him up and the growling is unsettling. He's been so even tempered up to now... it's really bumming me out.  

Thanks again all... 

Ps. It's not a playful growl that I'm talking about -- I've seen him do that when playing, tugging, etc. This is more of a grumble (i.e. "I don't like what you are doing right now... I didn't want to be picked up and I'm letting you know!") My husband said he showed his teeth this morning when he was trying to end the drying off/biting towel session so he could pick him up and put him in his pen and feed him. THat really freaks me out.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Sorry I can't give you more details but I',m off to bed. Going camping for four days so here's an article for now. http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/handling-and-gentling


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I am familiar with the grumble, Gucci does it on a rare occasion, I think alot of puppies growl and do this, because it is instinctive to them and they can't tell us in English that they'd rather not do something, so they tell us in dog talk, lol I don't think it necessarily means he has a bad temperment at 11 weeks, just don't reinforce the behavior and give him what he wants when he growls. I stopped the growling the alpha way, but that has seemed to go out of style over the last few years to methods like the one Dave linked, which have also worked for members here.

Gucci really replaced the growl/grumble with a huff, like a huff a human would do when they are irritated, its quite funny to me and I just let her do it and huff right back at her, but don't panic! He's still a baby and you can fix this, you can!

Kara


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

I don't know but I think it sounds like typical puppy, in the litter they express everything this way. I would also try to not pick him up all the time but when you can,lure him with a toy or treat to his pen,you can toss the toy in and after he goes shut the gate. I think I made the mistake of carrying my pup everywhere (partly because I was afraid he would pee). One thing about puppies they learn and change all the time,so it will probably be something else next week! Grin, good luck!


----------



## almostdogowner (Jun 23, 2011)

*Thanks everyone!*

Finally getting power back after Irene.... man, I do not know how people survived before electricity!

Anyway, all your advice has made me feel better about it being normal and has lessened my concerns about temperament.... I caved and called the trainer for another session (we had 2 individual sessions and will have one more -- then our vet is having a trainer come in for group puppy classes so we can get socialization too!)

The trainer suggested positive reinforcement method... Flynn's been great with come and sit (as long as i have treats. lol). So when I want to pick him up, I call him to come (give treat); ask him to sit (give treat) and pick him up (you guessed it -- give treat). I have noticed it helps... even when I have to pick him up quickly but I have no treats handy (i.e, he's trying to bite on wires), he's fine. He has hardly growled at all since we started this -- and really, he is fine being picked up and handled 99 percent of the time anyway -- just not when he's intent on continuing to do something he shouldn't. 

Thanks again! I love reading posts (even old ones)... I get so many good ideas and it helps me feel more equipped. And all the pix are so great to look at!

Best
Almostdogowner (who is really just plain "dogowner" now!)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Just a quick tip on the recall... At this point DO NOT call him to you for anything but praise, fun or treats. never call him to you to work or to do something he doesn't like.(like getting picked up). A reliable recall needs to be proofed many, many times, in many many places. Lots of people mess it up by thinking they'vegot it secure too soon and expecting it too often for non-preferred reasons. (like "come" get your leash on, or "come" go in the house)

Most trainers I know don't expect to have a totally solid recall until sometime in the dog's second year. Until it has been proofed in many situations, ONLY call (using your recall command) your puppy when you are 90% sure they are already planning to come to you. it's sort of like potty training... Don'tlet them make a mistake!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

SOO true Karen! If I am "training" Atticus comes like a bolt of lightning but if I just call in general,he looks at me with that humm??? what's she want now and goes the other way. I have totally stopped using his name for recall unless we are training. He is often on a drag line which I highly recommend so you can go step on it and not get into "bet you can't catch me" He's right I can't HAHA. As quickly as he learns a new thing he can just as quickly learn a "bad" behavior. FYI be carful stepping on a drag line if your bolting dog is on a collar! Mine wears a harness for outside play time.


----------

